
Ask HN: How can I professionally make the most of moving to a big city? - aj_g
Hi HN. I recently moved across the pond from a smallish town in America to Europe (Berlin fwiw). One of the draws for me here (among many others) is the opportunity to further myself professionally. Where I have been living, the tech space is tiny relatively speaking. That said, what are some of the best parts of living in a large city for you? What&#x27;s worth (or a waste of) your time? What has helped you grow the most or just been interesting? Looking forward to hearing about your experiences.
======
8rye
I'd jot down what you hope to get out of the experience now while it's fresh
in your mind, and remind yourself every now and then. I did a stint in Berlin,
it's a great city. Best part of living in a large city is the variety of
people and the interesting things they're doing. It's great to scope out the
city and see what's happening, try new things but the sooner you find your
people and get going on what exactly you wanted to do to further yourself
professionally the better! It's definitely very easy to get distracted in
Berlin :-)

